

Bracket - altro
http://xkcd.com/1529/

======
SturgeonsLaw
It was a closely fought duel between Robert Van Winkle and George Orwell, two
luminaries of their time, but in the end I had to go with the obvious choice.

------
strttn
Chubby Checker FTW.

